# Big ugly gum log



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 23, 2015)

planning to open this baby up soon. It has been in the woods for three or four years, so it is no doubt spalted
Gum (Tupelo or black gum) is a cream colored wood with a tight grain. My friend says it is sour wood (sorrel) but I think it is gum. Very similar woods. Wood turners might be interested in some of those knots. I will post pictures of the wood after I slice it open. Past experiences with gum have shown ambrosia streaks similar to maple. The question is: do I saw it thick? 2 inches? 3 inches? Thicker? I have some old maple logs about the same size. Probably streaked and spalted. Don't care if I make much money, but would sell some of it. Tell me what you want!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2015)

Ralph, I moved your thread here to the sawmilling forum. You had it posted in the Coming Attractions forum and no one can reply in that forum. I doubt you will have any trouble selling the wood here especially if it spalted. If it is indeed sweetgum I would advise you to mill it into thick turning blanks versus lumber. Sweetgum will give you more drying defects than just about any other species. Twist and cupping are especially prevalent in sweetgum and those are the 2 worst defects you can get in thin lumber such as 4/4 etc.

If it were my log I would center the pith then mill the pith completely out even if you have to take 2" out of the center. Then cut my 4"+ thick cants out of that. You can take smaller blanks like 2" square etc. off the sides of the pith board you removed for game call blanks etc. Can't wait to see the wood open it up!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2015)

@Ralph Muhs I also took the liberty to make you an avatar based on one of your recent pictures. If you don't want it I will remove it and put that silly big question mark back fr you. I think it's kind of cool though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 23, 2015)

Thank you. This log is not a sweet gum. It is a lack gum or "sour gum". Some people call it Tupelo. The leaves of a sweet gum are kind of like maple leaves. This has an oval, kind of ways and shiny leaf. Thanks again for all you do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 23, 2015)

Nice, looking forward to seeing the inside

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2015)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Thank you. This log is not a sweet gum. It is a lack gum or "sour gum". Some people call it Tupelo.



Ah so said the Chinaman. I am not familiar with that species can't wait to learn something about it. I'm sure we have other sawyers here that have experience with it.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 23, 2015)

Sliced off one 4 inch slab, in addition to the original slab with the knots. Planning to play with it again tomorrow. Requests?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2015)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Requests?



Ralph you won't be getting any requests here in this forum because it is not allowed. Your best bet is to put up a specific piece in the For Sale forum and put it up for sale at a really good price. Even just a small piece. Then from there, you can take requests for more in that same thread!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 23, 2015)

Ok. While I am here, a question. Why does a post appear in the new posts section, and then disappear? I can find it in the appropriate forum, but not in new posts.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2015)

Once you read a post it is not longer new and so it does not appear as new. However, when you are in the New Posts section, you can click the "Recent Posts" link and it will show you both new posts and ones you have recently read. 



 


The new ones will be in bold and the ones you already read will show as not bold text but they will be there.


----------

